# Tulip Trees ( Pink )



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Does anyone know where to find them for sale in Texas ? Houston area hopefully ?


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

In South Texas they sale them at the " Turn In Your Man Card " Nursery. :ac550:


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

FREON said:


> In South Texas they sale them at the " Turn In Your Man Card " Nursery. :ac550:


:rotfl: :rotfl: I guess you know this from experience?

have some of this FREON,... :smile:


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

DANO said:


> :rotfl: :rotfl: I guess you know this from experience?
> 
> have some of this FREON,... :smile:


 Nope......you might look up Nursery in the yellow pages and look for one in the Montrose area rosesmrosesmrosesmrosesmrosesm


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Did you find your purtee lil pink tulip treez yet? rosesm :ac550:


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

Dang, 

pushed down in the gardening forum ? bwahahahhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

FREON said:


> Did you find your purtee lil pink tulip treez yet? rosesm :ac550:


I shur did. Someone PM'd me and said they have some in Corpus Christi. Now if you would be so kind as to pick up 3 of them for me. You can deliver them to me while you pass by on your way Montrose in Houston. rosesm:rotfl:


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

How'd ya'll do that? I turn my hearing aid up while in this post and hear Tiny Tim stroking a ukulele and singing "Tiptoe Through The Tulips!"! :rotfl:


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Harbormaster said:


> How'd ya'll do that? I turn my hearing aid up while in this post and hear Tiny Tim stroking a ukulele and singing "Tiptoe Through The Tulips!"! :rotfl:


FREON knows how to play a ukalalie. He also said Tiny Tim's nose lookes like a beak. anyway, dat iz what FREON said,...


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

FREON said:


> In South Texas they sale them at the " Turn In Your Man Card " Nursery. :ac550:


ROFLMAOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## duck'n (May 16, 2006)

*freon*

whats wrong with this guy looking for a tulip tree? didn't your mom ever tell you if you dont have anything nice to say dont say anything at all> i happen to be in the nursery production buisness and deal in flowers on a daily basis>>> actually spent 4 years getting a horticulture and crop science dagree! maybe you have a smart comment for me? sounds like to me you are just posting all over the place to up your post count? To everyone else what is up with all the negative posters on 2cool i have been visiting this forum for years and it seems as though recently people seem to post alot of negativity


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

duck'n said:


> whats wrong with this guy looking for a tulip tree? didn't your mom ever tell you if you dont have anything nice to say dont say anything at all> i happen to be in the nursery production buisness and deal in flowers on a daily basis>>> actually spent 4 years getting a horticulture and crop science dagree! maybe you have a smart comment for me? sounds like to me you are just posting all over the place to up your post count? To everyone else what is up with all the negative posters on 2cool i have been visiting this forum for years and it seems as though recently people seem to post alot of negativity


Looked like a couple of buds razing each other to me. I though it was funny, not negative.

Touchy subject?


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

duck'n said:


> whats wrong with this guy looking for a tulip tree? didn't your mom ever tell you if you dont have anything nice to say dont say anything at all> i happen to be in the nursery production buisness and deal in flowers on a daily basis>>> actually spent 4 years getting a horticulture and crop science dagree! maybe you have a smart comment for me? sounds like to me you are just posting all over the place to up your post count? To everyone else what is up with all the negative posters on 2cool i have been visiting this forum for years and it seems as though recently people seem to post alot of negativity


There is some negativity on the board but a lot of it just* seems* negative to those who do not post frequently. There are many *friends* that just like to give each other a hard time and there are no hard feelings. They are just having fun. If you do not know these personalities you would get the wrong idea. Please don't get offended or take these guys too seriously. Have fun on the board and ignore the negative posters.
RT


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

duck'n said:


> whats wrong with this guy looking for a tulip tree? didn't your mom ever tell you if you dont have anything nice to say dont say anything at all> i happen to be in the nursery production buisness and deal in flowers on a daily basis>>> actually spent 4 years getting a horticulture and crop science dagree! maybe you have a smart comment for me? sounds like to me you are just posting all over the place to up your post count? To everyone else what is up with all the negative posters on 2cool i have been visiting this forum for years and it seems as though recently people seem to post alot of negativity


Hey, step down off that there high horse of yours. He was just giving him some what-for kind of fun. You don't need a fancy 30 year **** science fruity tree degree to josh with folks on here. A lot of us on here just like the give and take of the good natured folks on here.

But it was kind of sweet of ya to come to the rescue of DANO the Damsel In Distress like that.. Kind of a metrosexual fairy tale thing...


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

duck'n said:


> whats wrong with this guy looking for a tulip tree? didn't your mom ever tell you if you dont have anything nice to say dont say anything at all> i happen to be in the nursery production buisness and deal in flowers on a daily basis>>> actually spent 4 years getting a horticulture and crop science dagree! maybe you have a smart comment for me? sounds like to me you are just posting all over the place to up your post count? To everyone else what is up with all the negative posters on 2cool i have been visiting this forum for years and it seems as though recently people seem to post alot of negativity


OK, OK,... FREON was giving me a razing because,...... He has a Tulip Tree ( Saucer Magnolia ) farm and I did not purchase 3 of them from him.
:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:

From what I have been told FREON is a good old dude that would help someone in a heartbeat.

Many of the members here raz the mess out of each other to the point of which others do not understand. In time duck'n hopefully you too will understand. Till then have a good time around here.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Barnacle Bill said:


> Hey, step down off that there high horse of yours. He was just giving him some what-for kind of fun. You don't need a fancy 30 year **** science fruity tree degree to josh with folks on here. A lot of us on here just like the give and take of the good natured folks on here.
> 
> But it was kind of sweet of ya to come to the rescue of DANO the Damsel In Distress like that.. Kind of a metrosexual fairy tale thing...


Thanks for the HELP there BB, next time just push me in front of a truck.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

duck'n said:


> whats wrong with this guy looking for a tulip tree? didn't your mom ever tell you if you dont have anything nice to say dont say anything at all> i happen to be in the nursery production buisness and deal in flowers on a daily basis>>> actually spent 4 years getting a horticulture and *crop science dagree!* maybe you have a smart comment for me? sounds like to me you are just posting all over the place to up your post count? To everyone else what is up with all the negative posters on 2cool i have been visiting this forum for years and it seems as though recently people seem to post alot of negativity


Dude...with a "crop science dagree!"...can you help me with a problem pear and plum tree? I can't get either to produce for anything!

Thanks in advance for your responce!


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

DANO said:


> Thanks for the HELP there BB, next time just push me in front of a truck.


Aw, I told ya it's kinda cute... He's all taking up fer ya like a white knight riding in with a crop circle degree in one hand and a plastic sword in the other...

:fish::fish::fish:

:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Barnacle Bill said:


> Aw, I told ya it's kinda cute... He's all taking up fer ya like a white knight riding in with a *crop circle degree in one hand and a plastic sword in the other...*
> 
> :fish::fish::fish:
> 
> :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


LMAO !! any ukalalie music playin',...:rotfl:


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

duck'n said:


> whats wrong with this guy looking for a tulip tree? didn't your mom ever tell you if you dont have anything nice to say dont say anything at all> i happen to be in the nursery production buisness and deal in flowers on a daily basis>>> actually spent 4 years getting a horticulture and crop science dagree! maybe you have a smart comment for me? sounds like to me you are just posting all over the place to up your post count? To everyone else what is up with all the negative posters on 2cool i have been visiting this forum for years and it seems as though recently people seem to post alot of negativity


 Guess all dat edumacashun paid off...You hit the nail right on the head.....I'm am just a post count padder. :rotfl: Have some green and chill out Juneya.....


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

DANO said:


> I shur did. Someone PM'd me and said they have some in Corpus Christi. Now if you would be so kind as to pick up 3 of them for me. You can deliver them to me while you pass by on your way Montrose in Houston. rosesm:rotfl:


 Headed to Houston tomorrow and can deliver them to you. You want anything else? Pansiez, violetz, forgetmenotz maybe? rosesm


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

FREON said:


> Headed to Houston tomorrow and can deliver them to you. You want anything else? Pansiez, violetz, forgetmenotz maybe? rosesm


No, that will be enough. Thanks in advance.

DANO

rosesm


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

Myabe a few pansies, eh? How about some bougainvilla or some moonflowers?


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

FREON said:


> Headed to Houston tomorrow and can deliver them to you. You want anything else? Pansiez, violetz, forgetmenotz maybe? rosesm





DANO said:


> No, that will be enough. Thanks in advance.
> 
> DANO
> 
> rosesm


eye gotz a speshial place four u two plant your twolipz :doowapsta


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

Gilbert said:


> eye gotz a speshial place four u two plant your twolipz :doowapsta


ROFLMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Gilbert said:


> eye gotz a speshial place four u two plant your twolipz :doowapsta


WOW.

Giblet's wuntz sumtin rolled between,..... tulips ?


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

DANO said:


> WOW.
> 
> Giblet's wuntz sumtin rolled between,..... tulips ?


LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Man, a simple little thread done gone down hill fast... :doowapsta:doowapsta


----------



## duck'n (May 16, 2006)

*yesterdays post*

ok guys not trying to be on a high horse. i didn't realize you guys where horsin around with each other. I just didnt think there was anything wrong with this fella looking for a certain tree. I know there are alot of good people here, and no i dont post alot but have had great dealings with 2coolers. Maybe i was just making an observation about alot of negative posting which i dont understand. people who visit these forums enjoy the same things so why poke fun at someone for trying to gain information


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

DANO said:


> WOW.
> 
> Giblet's wuntz sumtin rolled between,..... tulips ?


I think so :an6:


----------



## Aggie Chris (Jun 5, 2005)

Hilarious..funniest post I've read in quite a while..


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

duck'n said:


> ok guys not trying to be on a high horse. i didn't realize you guys where horsin around with each other. I just didnt think there was anything wrong with this fella looking for a certain tree. I know there are alot of good people here, and no i dont post alot but have had great dealings with 2coolers. Maybe i was just making an observation about alot of negative posting which i dont understand. people who visit these forums enjoy the same things so why poke fun at someone for trying to gain information


All in good fun amigo. You should post more and join in the banter.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

ok, all together men .............say persimmons

if you hear a distinct lisp and kick your leg up...............well. 




ummmm....




you have issues


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Hey Dano: Last chance....am leavin CC at noon.....U shur dat u dont want me 2 brang u sum petunias r pansies?


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

FREON said:


> Hey Dano: Last chance....am leavin CC at noon.....U shur dat u dont want me 2 brang u sum petunias r pansies?


FREON:
I need no petunia's or *pansies*. The people who moved in down the street have enough,... If you want I can hog tie them and leave them somewhere,....say, the side of old hwy 90. You can pick them up on your way to Houston. Thanks for the offer,...


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

So Dano.....How are those Tulip trees doin that I brought you?


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

duck'n said:


> whats wrong with this guy looking for a tulip tree? didn't your mom ever tell you if you dont have anything nice to say dont say anything at all> i happen to be in the nursery production buisness and deal in flowers on a daily basis>>> actually spent 4 years getting a horticulture and crop science dagree! maybe you have a smart comment for me? sounds like to me you are just posting all over the place to up your post count? To everyone else what is up with all the negative posters on 2cool i have been visiting this forum for years and it seems as though recently people seem to post alot of negativity


Lighten Up Francis...

About the trees. They are cool looking.

Might check with urbanharvest.org. They may be able to direct you to someone that carries/grows them in the area.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

FREON,
Those pink pansies look real nice planted around the bottom of the Tulip Tree.
Next time you need to take some cuttings from the white, yellow & pink Angel Trumpets or one of the many Lavender Trumpet vines I have around the house.

Thanks again FREON !

Po Giblet !! 


Gilbert/banned said:


> eye gotz a speshial place four u two plant your twolipz :doowapsta





DANO said:


> WOW.
> 
> Giblet's wuntz sumtin rolled between,..... tulips ?


----------

